# Cyriopagopus sp. Hati Hati ?



## Tarantula Fangs

One of my newest T's is a Cyriopagopus species Hati Hati or HatiHati, It's a tarantula that I've never heard of before and couldn't find much information on it. Can anyone give me a full informational load down on this T? country of origin, common name, lifespan, adult size, behavior, and anything else you can possibly think of??? I already googled it and still nothing as descriptive as I'd like it to be. :: :bruised: oh:


----------



## eldondominicano

Tarantula Fangs said:


> One of my newest T's is a Cyriopagopus species Hati Hati or HatiHati, It's a tarantula that I've never heard of before and couldn't find much information on it. Can anyone give me a full informational load down on this T? country of origin, common name, lifespan, adult size, behavior, and anything else you can possibly think of??? I already googled it and still nothing as descriptive as I'd like it to be. :: :bruised: oh:


This will grow to be around 8 inches average, if a female. Life span is around 10 years. They are defensive so "No Handle!" Not that I recommend handling either way... They're Asian arboreals, not exactly sure where from but you want to keep a higher humidity for them and always have cross ventilation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

They are from Indonesia very feisty some what aggressive. Maybe that explains the name "hati" in Indonesian means heart but hati hati means watch your heart or be careful/caution not really helped but I thought it was a fun fact

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Tarantula Fangs

I still appreciate that little fun fact, I was wondering what that meant actually. 

---------- Post added 01-14-2015 at 04:51 PM ----------

I've heard as slings they have burrowing tendencies, thanks for that info. Do you know at what age sexual maturity is reached? also, how potent is their venom? I might even consider holding one. Thanks for the info!

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## cold blood

Tarantula Fangs said:


> how potent is their venom? I might even consider holding one. Thanks for the info!


They're old world, you don't want to get bit!   Never consider holding one...big, hot, and fast=hands off

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tarantula Fangs

:laugh:Sounds like a challenge to me, lol. JK I don't know, personally my goal is to handle all of my T's at least just once, film and post. If I were to get bitten I guess we'd have a documented case. :biggrin: it'd be for science!

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## CEC

Tarantula Fangs said:


> :laugh:Sounds like a challenge to me, lol. JK I don't know, personally my goal is to handle all of my T's at least just once, film and post. If I were to get bitten I guess we'd have a documented case. :biggrin: it'd be for science!


Not worth it, we know it would suck, big time.

Here are threads with a similar question.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?256144-Cyriopagopus-sp.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...ati-quot&highlight=cyriopagopus+sp.+hati+hati

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tarantula Fangs

Thank you for that, perhaps I should take your advice, lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## vespers

eldondominicano said:


> This will grow to be around 8 inches average, if a female. Life span is around 10 years.


Source? All of the information I've ever seen regarding these has stated that they are a relatively smaller _Cyriopagopus_ species...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

vespers said:


> Source? All of the information I've ever seen regarding these has stated that they are a relatively smaller _Cyriopagopus_ species...


I second this.  Fairly sure they're a smaller growing Asian arboreal.  Probably similar in size to Lampropelma nigerrimum, 6.5" or 7" being the max.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JackieB

cold blood said:


> They're old world, you don't want to get bit!   Never consider holding one...big, hot, and fast=hands off


So sorry to zombify this thread, but was looking for info on this sp. and found it. This is by far the funniest way of describing OW. Hats off, sir. Bravo!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

JackieB said:


> So sorry to zombify this thread, but was looking for info on this sp. and found it. This is by far the funniest way of describing OW. Hats off, sir. Bravo!


Offer a good few inches of sub. Although arboreal they burrow down behind their cork bark.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

